# Conectar mas parlantes a un home theater



## faganaga (Jun 6, 2006)

Tengo un Home Theater 5.1..... las terminales de conexion no son plug sino de perillas a presion...  mi duda es..... puedo conectarle otros 5 parlantes (para que quede con 10 parlantes) de las mismas caracteristicas con las que vinieron los parlantes (satelites) originales sin que esto afecte o dañe mi home teather.... me puede generar daños en el bajo..... sobrecargas... etc.... o lo puedo hacer tranquilamente..... GRACIAS


----------



## gaston sj (Jul 1, 2006)

lo puedes hacer tranquilamente pero fijate cuales son las impedancias lo contrario lo puedes dañar  (fijate de ponerlo en serie o paralelo) espero harte ayudado salu2


----------



## faganaga (Jul 6, 2006)

Gracias gaston sj... pero mira para serte franco no se que es colocarlos en serie podrias ser mas especifico..... no tengo ni idea como se hace... me podrias orientar con un grafico.... Gracias


----------



## Fierros (Jul 6, 2006)

aca tenes un dibujo en paint que t ehize para que veas lo que es en seria o paralelo....
muchas gracias..
salu2


----------



## faganaga (Jul 13, 2006)

Gracias Fierros por la respuesta... me ayudaste mucho.......


----------

